# StreetLow Magazine's 2007 Cinco de Mayo Show



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Once again StreetLow is getting down with it's So Cal Show in Orange County Sunday May 6th at the Orange County Fairgrounds. 11 am - 5pm. Set your calendars. If you weren't there last year... this one will be better. More Info to drop soon!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA C.C AND B.C TO BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

~GOOD TIMES~ORANGE COUNTY~
WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS WILL BE THERE....I WENT TO MONTERY BAY AND NOW COSTA MESA...2 STREETLOW SHOWS IN A ROW.......OH YEAAA


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's gonna be a firme one!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL BE LEAVING ON FRIDAY. SO WHAT'S GOING ON FOR CINCO DE MAYO IN THE AREA,CAUSE WE HAVE TIME TO HANG OUT ON SATURDAY? :cheesy:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES will be there representing in Costa Mesa. Anything to support Gilbert and the staff at SLM.</span></span></span>*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 30 2007, 02:38 PM~7586026
> *I'LL BE LEAVING ON FRIDAY. SO WHAT'S GOING ON FOR CINCO DE MAYO IN THE AREA,CAUSE WE HAVE TIME TO HANG OUT ON SATURDAY? :cheesy:
> *


I'll be getting there late saturday Pauly.....going to the Uce show in Orange Cove on saturday


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I will be leaving right after orange cove show. Ill follow you up there Toro uffin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WILL BE THERE AGAIN OUR STYLE LOS ANGELES


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE,IS THE MONTE GONNA BE THIER?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 30 2007, 04:08 PM~7586796
> *I'll be getting there late saturday Pauly.....going to the Uce show in Orange Cove on saturday
> *


 :thumbsup: WHAT UP POVI


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7588388
> *I will be leaving  right after orange cove show. Ill follow you up there Toro uffin:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIRD :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Mar 30 2007, 11:39 PM~7589217
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    WILL BE THERE  AGAIN  OUR STYLE  LOS  ANGELES
> *


Q-VO OUR STYLE :biggrin: LOS


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 30 2007, 12:05 PM~7585775
> *It's gonna be a firme one!
> *


 last years was off the hook, LA drop'n Bombs


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

STREET LOW MAGAZINE!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ELUSIVE C.C>. will be at Elysian Park with LA CARTEL......showing our support


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 30 2007, 04:08 PM~7586796
> *I'll be getting there late saturday Pauly.....going to the Uce show in Orange Cove on saturday
> *


 MAYO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7588388
> *I will be leaving  right after orange cove show. Ill follow you up there Toro uffin:
> *


CINCO DE MAYO  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

SHIT IM GOING TOO TORO UGGH RAGGY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
COSTA MESA HERE WE COME SHAAAAAAAA MAYBE ALL THE GUYS FROM BLACK MAGIC WILL GO AS WELL ILL HAVE TO ASK EM ROYALS WILL BE IN O.C AS WELL O.J ALL DAY :biggrin: TORO GET SOME ONE FROM THAT AREA TO BRING FLIERS THAT DAY THERES GONNA BE CHINGO OF JENTE IN O.C MAY 5TH :0 :0 :0 I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THAT WE GOT TO SUPPORT EACHOTHER QUE NO WE ALL FAMILY DOGG


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

whats up uce family 1


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 1 2007, 06:19 PM~7597005
> *SHIT IM GOING TOO TORO UGGH RAGGY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> COSTA MESA HERE WE COME SHAAAAAAAA MAYBE ALL THE GUYS FROM BLACK MAGIC WILL GO AS WELL ILL HAVE TO ASK EM ROYALS WILL BE IN O.C AS WELL O.J ALL DAY  :biggrin: TORO GET SOME ONE FROM THAT AREA TO BRING FLIERS THAT DAY THERES GONNA BE CHINGO OF JENTE IN O.C MAY 5TH  :0  :0  :0 I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THAT WE GOT TO SUPPORT EACHOTHER QUE NO WE ALL FAMILY DOGG
> *


Damn!! Just the road trip alone, :biggrin: I'm getting really tempted now, the ride's ready, took it to the meeting last night. Now I'm going to have to do both shows!! who wants to ride


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE IN THERE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

When is the deadline for pre-reg?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 1 2007, 11:09 PM~7599703
> *Damn!! Just the road trip alone, :biggrin: I'm getting really tempted now, the ride's ready, took it to the meeting last night. Now I'm going to have to do both shows!! who wants to ride
> *


HELL YEA UCE ILL SEE YA IN ORANGE COVE ON THE 5TH HOLLA 
AND WE WILL SHOOT UP TO COSTA MESA ON THE 6TH :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Apr 1 2007, 08:59 PM~7598855
> *  whats up  uce family 1
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE JUST DOING THE DAMM THANG HOLLA HOWS THE OURSTYLE FAM DOING  LOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

SHOW WAS THE BOMB LAST YEAR SO YOU KNOW IM NOT GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR..
BIKINI CONTEST WAS 100X BETTER THEN THE SUPER SHOWS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7599769
> *When is the deadline for pre-reg?
> *



here's the link for the pre-reg form!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

IS IT THE SAME DAY AS THIS SHOW



> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Apr 1 2007, 04:56 PM~7596868
> *ELUSIVE C.C>. will be at Elysian Park with LA CARTEL......showing our support
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7599769
> *When is the deadline for pre-reg?
> *


2 WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the payout for the hop?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 3 2007, 06:19 PM~7612999
> *IS IT THE SAME DAY AS THIS SHOW
> *


Yup it is.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2007, 12:56 PM~7618414
> *whats the payout for the hop?
> *



same as all shows $300 1st, $150 2nd. But the competition in LA is hardcore!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 9 2007, 10:33 AM~7650274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you all there


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what time is roll in


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Apr 11 2007, 10:36 PM~7672934
> *what time is roll in
> *


6am - 11am


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

IS IT GOING TO BE IN THE SAME PART OF THE FAIRGROUNDS AS LAST YEAR?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 12 2007, 03:58 PM~7677718
> *IS IT GOING TO BE IN THE SAME PART OF THE FAIRGROUNDS AS LAST YEAR?
> *


yup


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN WE BRING OUR BBQ GRILLS ?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 12 2007, 08:09 PM~7679987
> *CAN WE BRING OUR BBQ GRILLS ?
> *


no BBQ Grills or alcohol, they gave us hella shit for last years beer cans found. If you drink it, toss it away but not on the floor!


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Mail out my Pre Reg. On thursday. Sent it on a 2 day delivery.

THIS IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Apr 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7713195
> *Mail out my Pre Reg. On thursday. Sent it on a 2 day delivery.
> 
> THIS IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR! :biggrin:
> ...





:wow: :wow: :wow: chichesssssssssssssssss


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7713334
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: chichesssssssssssssssss
> *



That photo is from Last Year SLM show @ Costa Mesa 
There was alot of tity action


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*We will be taking a cruz out to the OC for some fun in the sun and that beach weather oh so nice. We will be representing and celebrating our 35th Anniversary everywhere we go along with all of our friends from all the different car clubs that will be at this car show and thats the way we do it. Supporting StreetLow Magazine car show tour and we will be seeing you guys and soon Gilbert, Richard and Ed and to all the staff at SLM and keep doinig what your doing because its like the magazines back in the days. The people the culture and the cars.uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

you can count on Tru Gamers being there supporting Strretlow mag


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

2 more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 19 2007, 03:06 PM~7729222
> *TTT
> *


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

count us in streetstyle will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 21 2007, 11:45 AM~7742708
> *count us in streetstyle will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, see you in the mix!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

is there going to black top or grass parking
never been there


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Apr 23 2007, 11:57 PM~7760413
> *is there going to black top or grass parking
> never been there
> *


Both last year


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2007, 12:11 PM~7763423
> *Both last year
> *


And this year too!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 17 2007, 05:51 PM~7714488
> *We will be taking a cruz out to the OC for some fun in the sun and that beach weather oh so nice.  We will be  representing and celebrating our 35th Anniversary everywhere we go along with all of our friends from all the different car clubs that will be at this car show and thats the way we do it.  Supporting StreetLow Magazine car show tour and we will be seeing you guys and soon Gilbert, Richard and Ed and to all the staff at SLM and keep doinig what your doing because its like the magazines back in the days.  The people the culture and the cars.uffin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



you couldnt have said it better! i love you already! :cheesy:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

The Good Times Familia will be there


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

just an invite to all my lowrider familia and solo riders $1000 fat ones for the hopp comp $500 best of show dam its on in orange cove :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:nicoderm: CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

almost here


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN WE BRING BBQ PITTS


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 29 2007, 07:00 PM~7799329
> *CAN  WE  BRING  BBQ  PITTS
> *


sorry homie no bbq pits, the fairgrounds won't allow them this year. What you can bring are ice chest, just no bottles or alcohol.


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

SEVEN MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 30 2007, 07:58 PM~7588388
> *I will be leaving  right after orange cove show. Ill follow you up there Toro uffin:
> *




RIDER CHRONICLES GUNNA DUE THE SAME!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!   
TORO YOU GUNNA HAVE A CARAVAN OF CARS FOLLOWING YOU:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7799818
> *RIDER CHRONICLES GUNNA DUE THE SAME!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!
> TORO YOU GUNNA HAVE A CARAVAN OF CARS FOLLOWING YOU:biggrin:
> *


GOTTA STOP BY THE AFTER PARTY A LIL BIT TRUST ME THE CHICAS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE 106.3 WILL BE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN ALONG WITH JAMMIN CREATIONS ITS ON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's gonna be crazy


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

whats the ticket to get in or its free?

ttt


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 30 2007, 10:11 AM~7803113
> *whats the ticket to get in or its free?
> 
> ttt
> *


$20 kids 8 and under free!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WERE PLANNING ON COMING OUT TO THE SHOW ESPERO A VER TODOS


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is indoor buildings at show?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@May 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7815781
> *Does anyone know if there is indoor buildings at show?
> *


no indoor homie but there are some trees with some cool as shade...


Goodtimes will be there Deep


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 1 2007, 09:29 PM~7815795
> *no indoor homie but there are some trees with some cool as shade...
> Goodtimes will be there Deep
> *


Thanks for the info, taking a trip to Disneyland with family going to check out show Sunday.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> Thanks for the info, taking a trip to Disneyland with family going to check out show Sunday.
> [/
> quot
> ONLY 30 MIN AWAY FROM DISNEYLAND


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ISLANDERS C.C GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO PIMPIN'.....LET'S PUT ONE IN THE AIR - ISLAND STYLE!!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

will be there this weekend as well . yah the cinco demayo car show with 
street low magazinw it dose'nt get any better this weekend.


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 2 2007, 02:27 AM~7816800
> * ISLANDERS C.C GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO PIMPIN'.....LET'S PUT ONE IN THE AIR - ISLAND STYLE!!!!
> *


you know it bro...did you get the pic I emailed?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

4 more day's till the show :biggrin: 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

EL SANTANERO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

look like it's gonna be a smooth show, lots of gente, ranflas, & those chulas!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROOOLERZ WILL BE THERE..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 2 2007, 10:19 AM~7818795
> *look like it's gonna be a smooth show, lots of gente, ranflas, & those chulas!
> *



and you know i got my spot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2007, 08:04 AM~7817827
> *you know it bro...did you get the pic I emailed?
> *


  yes sir... thanks bro'


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

dude said this chick will be there.... i am sniffin' this one out brite and early! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 2 2007, 03:11 PM~7821210
> *dude said this chick will be there.... i am sniffin' this one out brite and early!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your vieja de ve dar unos buenos chingadosos that day huerro.. hahaha
shit I almost got divorced last year :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i know! she is already getting her game face on... :uh: 

she says the porn stars are cool, but the strippers are off limits!!? I think she has it crossed up!! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES Los Angeles will be celebrating this Cinco De Mayo weekend. Not a bad weekend for a car show under all the shade trees and the nice cool ocean air in the OC and a perade that last all day long. *


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

2 MORE DAYS.....


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I HAD A CHOICE THIS SUNDAY ELYSIAN PARK OR STREET LOW. GOTTA GO TO THE SHOW SORRY PEOPLE AT ELYSAIN PARK THIS SUNDAY.
MY HEART IS THERE. BUT MY BUSINESS CALL'S ME HERE IN O.C. THIS WEEKEND. 
THIS ONLY COMES ONCE A YEAR.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cool need to get the new dvds .only 2 more days


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2007, 10:25 PM~7831669
> *I HAD A CHOICE THIS SUNDAY ELYSIAN PARK OR STREET LOW.  GOTTA GO TO THE SHOW SORRY PEOPLE AT ELYSAIN PARK THIS SUNDAY.
> MY HEART IS THERE. BUT MY BUSINESS CALL'S ME HERE IN O.C. THIS WEEKEND.
> THIS ONLY COMES ONCE A YEAR.
> *


SEE YOU SATURDAY IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

whats the exit coming from the 405fwy San Diego?


----------



## Pirtek1 (May 4, 2007)

What's up, this is Morgan with Pirtek Santa Ana. I will be there, with one of our mobile hydraulic hose vans-- Look for our company van~ it's hard to miss

Eastwood from Beach City Customs asked me to show up--

Looking forward to attending the first hop Pirtek has ever attended :thumbsup: 

Pirtek Santa Ana


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 4 2007, 08:56 AM~7833698
> *whats the exit coming from the 405fwy San Diego?
> *


BEST EXIT TO GET OFF AT WOULD BE FAIRVIEW RD..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

south side cc will b rolling deep


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 4 2007, 11:33 PM~7838259
> *ALMOST HERE  :biggrin:
> *


why don't you let me take blue balls out tonight and you can hold onto naranjero flakero!! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

count on streetstyle c.c. we will attend this show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

were loaded and ready.... see u guys in a couple hours....


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALRATO :wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

one of the most unorganized events i ever been to..... we were some of the few there before 6 am and everyone else was able to get in first. even the donks and the big wheels got in before. i seen alot of other clubs leave also. maybe next time they will be alittle more organized


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@May 6 2007, 02:17 PM~7844779
> *one of the most unorganized events i ever been to..... we were some of the few there before 6 am and everyone else was able to get in first. even the donks and the big wheels got in before. i seen alot of other clubs leave also. maybe next time they will be alittle more organized
> *


for reals every streetlow show ive been to they were organized.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I talked to some people today they were saying they were there since 2:30 am In line.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pirtek1_@May 4 2007, 01:13 PM~7835193
> *What's up, this is Morgan with Pirtek Santa Ana.  I will be there, with one of our mobile hydraulic hose vans-- Look for our company van~ it's hard to miss
> 
> Eastwood from Beach City Customs asked me to show up--
> ...


WOW AND I WENT HOME FROM ORANGE COVE BECAUSE I BLEW A HOSE THAT SUCKS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@May 6 2007, 02:17 PM~7844779
> *one of the most unorganized events i ever been to..... we were some of the few there before 6 am and everyone else was able to get in first. even the donks and the big wheels got in before. i seen alot of other clubs leave also. maybe next time they will be alittle more organized
> *


i agree.. i left my house at 4 am today to get there early and when i got there.. there was some pre reg and i would not more then 50 non pre-reg. welll It was 11:45 and I was still in line.. everything was unorganized.... I lft I did not want to get in at 1:00 at leave at 3:00... people that where getting there at 10 where getting in there before us and they had the balls to say well those cars are pre reg however they where paying the entrance fee... this was my 2nd year going the 1st year i had a blast and this year welll ill just say this will be my last year going


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 6 2007, 06:40 PM~7846659
> *i agree.. i left my house at 4 am today to get there early and when i got there.. there was some pre reg and i would not more then 50 non pre-reg. welll It was 11:45 and I was still in line.. everything was unorganized.... I lft I did not want to get in at 1:00 at leave at 3:00... people that where getting there at 10 where getting in there before us and they had the balls to say well those cars are pre reg however they where paying the entrance fee... this was my 2nd year going the 1st year i had a blast and this year welll ill just say this will be my last year going
> *


WE LEFT TOO


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 6 2007, 08:24 PM~7847090
> *WE LEFT TOO
> *


I was very disappointed at how unorganized the show was. We took 16 cars and 6 bikes waited in line for 5 hours and at 11:45am we decided to split. It was ridiculous :angry: Not sure if we'll bother going again next year


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

MAN WHAT A DISAPPOINTMENT THIS SHOW WAS.GOT THERE AT SIX AND AT 11:45 A.M STILL HADN'T GOT INTO THE SHOW SO WE LEFT.MAN INSTEAD OF LETTING ALL THE LO LO'S IN FIRST THEY WERE LETTING DUBS GET IN,SHIT THEY SHOULD OF BEEN THE VERY LAST TO GET IN. :angry:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Thats's to bad :angry: The magaizine is called StreetLow not Street High, Hot wheel cars have their own shit. They need to attend the 4wheel jambree with all the other High ridin trucks.... :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 7 2007, 07:41 AM~7849104
> *Thats's to bad :angry:  The magaizine is  called StreetLow not Street High, Hot wheel cars have their own shit. They need to attend the 4wheel jambree with all the other High ridin trucks.... :roflmao:
> *


monster truck ralley....vrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 11:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


:0 :0 every one shouldve been there , alot of good people, elysian park


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


x2


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

yes it could have been more orginized, but for me just getting out of fresno hanging out with a homeboy seeing some good cars and the chicks was good for me.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

IT WAS A HELL OF A SHOW................!

FREAKZ EVERYWHERE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


X3!! wont be going to streetlow's 3rd annual in OC!! 

lame.......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


hope this is a lesson for some SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CAR CLUBS FUNCTIONS BEFORE YOU SUPPORT A MAGAZINE SHOW


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 7 2007, 11:39 AM~7850882
> *IT WAS A HELL OF A SHOW................!
> 
> FREAKZ EVERYWHERE
> *


SORRY DUDE NOT THAT MANY ....YOU KNOW BETTER THEN THAT , ALOT OF OLD ASS HOOKERS, FOR REALS......SOME OF THOSE WHERE REALLY SHOT OUT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 7 2007, 12:53 PM~7851414
> *SORRY  DUDE  NOT  THAT  MANY ....YOU  KNOW BETTER THEN  THAT ,  ALOT  OF  OLD  ASS  HOOKERS,  FOR  REALS......SOME  OF  THOSE  WHERE  REALLY  SHOT  OUT
> *


man coming from keef they must have been really beat down


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2007, 12:42 PM~7851329
> *hope this is a lesson for some SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CAR CLUBS FUNCTIONS BEFORE YOU SUPPORT A MAGAZINE SHOW
> *


Could not have said it any better. Keep lowriding grass roots, keep the corporations out of it! 

BTW, Elysian was off the chains.


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## lowraider01 (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

[ :uh:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES would like to thank Gilbert and SLM for putting on a car show that we had a blast at. Gilbert you know what went wrong during move-in and I know you will fix it for next years car show. *


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 7 2007, 04:56 PM~7852686
> *what went wrong??? At least the people who pre-regd. should get reimbursed the money that they put out!!!*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

EVEN THOU THE GATE OPENED UP A LITTLE LATE ,THIER WAS NO PROBLEMS WITH THE PRE REG LINES WHERE I WAS AT,EVEN IF IT SEEMS THAT THEIR WAS ALOT MORE NON REG THAN PRE REG,BOUT THE ONLY THING THAT KILLED IT WAS THE DRY WIND(AND THE CONSTRUCTION SITE DIDN'T HELP EITHER)


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where are the pic of all the nice cars out there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I PRESUME YOUR TALKIN BOUT THESE....
























:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

66wita6 nice to meet you 
and thanks for the pic


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

I LIKE HOW THEY DELETED THE FIRST FEW COMMENTS THAT WERE NEGATIVE POST ABOUT THE SHOW..
I WAS THE FIRST TO POST ABOUT THE DISAPPOINTMENT AND MY POST WAS DELETED WITH OTHERS..
SEEMS THEY COULDNT KEEP UP THOUGH..


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

I SAY BOYCOTT ALL MAGAZINE SHOWS THEY ALL SUCK~


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

so where are the pics?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 7 2007, 07:36 PM~7854431
> *so where are the pics?
> *


The freaks were in the OC at the SLM car show on Sunday for sure.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2007, 05:45 PM~7853391
> *I PRESUME YOUR TALKIN BOUT THESE....
> 
> 
> ...



very niceeeeeeee


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT EVERYONE HAPPY.


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 7 2007, 07:04 PM~7854726
> *The freaks were in the OC at the SLM car show on Sunday for sure.
> *


So where are the pics of said freaks?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 7 2007, 06:36 PM~7854431
> *so where are the pics?
> *


x2


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2007, 08:13 PM~7855379
> *GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CANT EVERYONE HAPPY.
> *


most of the show was still out side waiting in line .THE SECURITY GUYS SAID THEY GOT THERE AT 4 AM STREETLOW MAG REPS GOT THERE AT 630 THATS WHY GATES OPENED LATE .WE WHERE IN LINE AT 6 PEOPLE GOT THERE AFTER 10 AND GOT IN BEFORE US WHICH IS BULL SHIT .WHEN I ASKED FOR A REFUND FOR OUR PRE REG CARS I WAS TOLD I HAD TO WAIT UNTIL THEY GOT ALL THE CARS IN THAT WAS AT 11:45 DID THEY NEED THE MONEY THAT BAD .I TRY TO SUPPORT THEM I GET DONE DIRTY .GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME BUT YOU MUST NOT HAVE TALKED TO THE GUYS IN THE LOT THAT HAD BE THERE SINCE 5AM AND GOT LEFT OUT . :angry:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 10:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

On behalf of StreetLow Magazine, I would like to thank everyone who came out to the show. Sorry for those who were not happy with the move-in. We did have some issues & it did not go as smoothly as it has in our previous shows, we apologize for that. We do have plans on being back in Orange County & we hope to see everyone there. 

Eddie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 7 2007, 08:36 PM~7855569
> *most of the show was still out  side waiting in line .THE SECURITY GUYS SAID THEY GOT THERE AT 4 AM STREETLOW MAG REPS GOT THERE AT 630 THATS WHY GATES OPENED LATE .WE WHERE IN LINE AT 6 PEOPLE GOT THERE AFTER 10 AND GOT IN BEFORE US WHICH IS BULL SHIT .WHEN I ASKED FOR A REFUND FOR OUR PRE REG CARS I WAS TOLD I HAD TO WAIT UNTIL THEY GOT ALL THE CARS IN THAT WAS AT 11:45 DID THEY NEED THE MONEY THAT BAD .I TRY TO SUPPORT THEM I GET DONE DIRTY .GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME BUT YOU MUST NOT HAVE TALKED TO THE GUYS IN THE LOT THAT HAD BE THERE SINCE 5AM AND GOT LEFT OUT . :angry:
> *


Sorry to hear about that, I can't see how if you were pre-reg how you didn't get in sooner. I apologize for that. As far as the money situation goes, were more than willing to give your money back, but there is alot of things going on, everyone one has alot of things on their mind & thats why they asked you to wait till the move in was over to refund your money. But once again, I apologize to you & to the Goodtimes CC.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 7 2007, 02:56 PM~7852686
> *TECHNIQUES would like to thank Gilbert and SLM for putting on a car show that we had a blast at.  Gilbert you know what went wrong during move-in and I know you will fix it for next years car show.
> *


Glad to hear you had a good time & believe me, what went wrong during the move-in will get fixed.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2007, 08:13 PM~7855379
> *GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CANT EVERYONE HAPPY.
> *


thanks, it was a cool show once the move-in was over :biggrin: we know you can't keep everyone happy, but we like to try.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 6 2007, 07:54 PM~7847478
> *I was very disappointed at how unorganized the show was.  We took 16 cars and 6 bikes waited in line for 5 hours and at 11:45am we decided to split.  It was ridiculous  :angry:  Not sure if we'll bother going again next year
> *


Sorry to hear you were dissappointed, we know that GoodTimes CC has always supported StreetLow & we hope to see you guys out there next year.


----------



## oc95impala (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i heard lot of clubs left and big name clubs werent very happy with the disorganization and ended up leaving in the middle of the show.it must of been pretty bad for a club to just pack there shit up and leave even before trophies were given.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 7 2007, 09:22 AM~7850402
> *For being a Magazine show that was an embarrasement for the SLM. That was the most unorganized event that I have ever gone to ......We arrived at 5:45 am and finally threw in the towel at 1:15pm when we found ourselves still in line over 7 hours later (There wasn't that many cars!) Cars were arriving hours after we did that were not Pre reg and were in the show already. Its a sad thing when you have event staff being paid off in broad daylight. Well THANKS STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR THE WORST EXPERIENCE IN MY LOW RIDING HISTORY........I SHOULD OF WENT TO ELLYSIAN PARK
> *


sorry to hear its was your worst experience in your lowriding history. As far as I know all pre-reg vehicles got in before the non-reg, but that is something we'll have to look into. As far as one of our staff members getting paid off, let me know with a pm what this individual looked like & was wearing, we would like to know who this individual is so that we could look into that more.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 7 2007, 11:18 PM~7856363
> *sorry to hear its was your worst experience in your lowriding history. As far as I know all pre-reg vehicles got in before the non-reg, but that is something we'll have to look into. As far as one of our staff members getting paid off, let me know with a pm what this individual looked like & was wearing, we would like to know who this individual is so that we could look into that more.
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7856323
> *Sorry to hear about that, I can't see how if you were pre-reg how you didn't get in sooner. I apologize for that. As far as the money situation goes, were more than willing to give your money back, but there is alot of things going on, everyone one has alot of things on their mind & thats why they asked you to wait till the move in was over to refund your money. But once again, I apologize to you & to the Goodtimes CC.
> *


SOME OF US PRE -REG SOME DIDNT SO WAS TOLD IF WANT TO PARK TOGETHER MUST ROLL IN TOGETHER SO WAITED IN NON REG AS TOLD BY STAFF,WE LOOK FORWARD TO THIS EVENT EVERY YEAR .WE ROLLED WHEN IT WAS IN LONG BEACH SAD IT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN 05 .LAST YEAR WAS GOOD SHOW BUT THIS YEARS WAS FUCKED UP.WE TRY TO SUPPORT THE SHOWS AND MAGS THAT SUPPORTS THE LIFESTYLE WE LOVE .HOPE NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER. WE AIN'T HATTIN ON ANY ONE


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDog31_@May 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7855383
> *So where are the pics of said freaks?
> *


pics ?? x2


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow!!


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Man Sounded like everyone had a Good ass time.....U can just feel the love....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 8 2007, 10:36 PM~7864083
> *SOME OF US PRE -REG SOME DIDNT SO WAS TOLD IF WANT TO PARK TOGETHER MUST ROLL IN TOGETHER SO WAITED IN NON REG AS TOLD BY STAFF,WE LOOK FORWARD TO THIS EVENT EVERY YEAR .WE ROLLED WHEN IT WAS IN LONG BEACH SAD IT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN 05 .LAST YEAR WAS GOOD SHOW BUT THIS YEARS WAS FUCKED UP.WE TRY TO SUPPORT THE SHOWS AND MAGS THAT SUPPORTS THE LIFESTYLE WE LOVE .HOPE NEXT YEAR  WILL BE BETTER. WE AIN'T HATTIN ON ANY ONE
> *


kinda hard to complain when you werent all preregged got to either all be ready or deal with waiting inline.


----------

